# New Member



## jmoore1988 (May 31, 2019)

Hi all,

New owner and member here! Great to be a part of a car community again after switching from a rather dull A5!

Only thing I'm missing at the moment are the numbers for favourite radio/stations and destinations, but that's a small price to pay!

Picture is attached, it was a launch edition, so plenty of goodies to keep me entertained!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Welcome.... sweet car! What goodies did you get?


----------



## jmoore1988 (May 31, 2019)

Thank you both!

I believe the below are all the extras: 
- Painted Red Callipers 
- Privacy Glass
- Matrix Headlights
- Reversing Camera
- Carbon Inlays
- Tango Red Interior Inserts
- Traffic Sign Recognition 
- B&O Sound System
- Technology Pack, though I think this is standard now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jmoore1988 (May 31, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

